# Spring Bud thread watch



## ehanes7612 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think any one has started this

but here is mine

2 Paph Spiderman x phil (First blooming)
Kolosand (maybe album) (First blooming)

Phrags:

Lynn Evans Goldner (First blooming from FV breeding)
long x wars (PB division)
Grande'Macrochilum Giganteum" AM/AOs
exstanomodium 'Galdalf" x self (First blooming)
caudatum v fortuna (First blooming)
Paul Eugene Conroy "Mandarin" division


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2015)

i gad a great blooming winter. now watchinh buds on:

phil 'Alford'
at least one OZ roth so far

that's it!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 3, 2015)

alford is a great bloom..had it once upon a time


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 3, 2015)

So boring of a plant collection with no Paphs in flower except for 2 Phals.

Currently bud watch on Paph randsii


----------



## Secundino (Mar 3, 2015)

My first multiflowered, Paph. Berenice!


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> So boring of a plant collection with no Paphs in flower except for 2 Phals.
> 
> Currently bud watch on Paph randsii



nice. i forgot Phrag Jason Fischer


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2015)

Paph Lady Isabel in sheath now forever and a day. Wondering if it's really going to bloom this year or next.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 3, 2015)

Sheath paph roth 'Raptor' 

About 20 Roths in sheath. 

Purposely keeping from blooming.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Sheath paph roth 'Raptor'
> 
> About 20 Roths in sheath.
> 
> Purposely keeping from blooming.



I don't even know what to say to that... Congrats? Share the wealth?


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Sheath paph roth 'Raptor'
> 
> About 20 Roths in sheath.
> 
> Purposely keeping from blooming.



keeping them cooler?

will you let Raptor flower? i've seen the pic from TON it's a killer.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> keeping them cooler?
> 
> will you let Raptor flower? i've seen the pic from TON it's a killer.



I probably will. It is two growths and two starts.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> keeping them cooler?
> 
> will you let Raptor flower? i've seen the pic from TON it's a killer.



I will prob cut spike once it has bloomed fully.


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2015)

Two besseae ('Balance' x 'Curvy')...waiting, waiting, waiting. I think
the name is wrong on the tag. Mt. Prospect calls this one ('Balance' x
'Curves').


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 4, 2015)

Wait, what are we watching for? The title says "bud thread watch" which means a watch for bud threads, but everyone's posting their bud watches, so you're making it a bud watch thread...but nobody ever posts threads about buds, just bud watches, so the title should really be "bud watch thread watch" unless he was talking about both buds and bud threads in which case it would be "bud watch; bud thread watch" or if he was talking about that and watching for bud watch thread watches, it would be "bud; bud watch thread; bud thread watch watch" aaaannnnnddd now I've peed myself...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2015)

maybe I was talking about those devices you put on your wrist


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 4, 2015)

Paph. supardii 'Crystelle', just noticed a tiny sheath point a couple of days ago.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2015)

Since we're not posting photos - sanderanium album! 
What do I win!? :viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

Spiderman is in spike.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 4, 2015)

Don Wimber
Socerer's Apprentice
1st time Lutz Rollke
Ecuadorense x kaieturnum

Henryanum
Suk x primulum
Venustum var album


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2015)

em_tee_w said:


> Paph. supardii 'Crystelle', just noticed a tiny sheath point a couple of days ago.



that will be very interesting. please post.pics when it blooms!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mt Low albescent
triple bella
concolor
st swithin
& the mystery plant so far. A few others are too early to be sure.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 5, 2015)

armeniacum
delenatii dunkel x regular
delenatii album
wenshanense "yellow form'
Liberty Taiwan 'Daniel'
bellatulum
Lola Bird
Franz Glanz
bellatulum x thaianum
leucochilum
Fanaticum x 3


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 5, 2015)

6x vietnamense
Esquiroleii album
2-3 canhii
Tigrinum
SwithinxMK
Xsanderianum (actually started blooming but still buds, probably a MK)
Hookerae
Bullenianum 2x
Wardii4-5x
Venustum
Think thats it?:snore::viking:


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 5, 2015)

armeniacum
delenatii dunkel
delenatii album
leptotes bicolor album
leptotes bicolor
fowliei album


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2015)

I Don't Beleive You Guys!!! Post Pictures!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 26, 2015)

add to the list :

first time seedling stonei


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> add to the list :
> 
> first time seedling stonei



woohoo now that is worth celebrating!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 27, 2015)

Hell yea, might hit you up for some pollen off that one, if you're willing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 28, 2015)

another to add, Phrag Rising Sun (FV breeding), there is a possibility that this is Fox Valley Fireball, some things got shuffled in my last move


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> another to add, Phrag Rising Sun (FV breeding), there is a possibility that this is Fox Valley Fireball, some things got shuffled in my last move



Is the name rising son or sun?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 28, 2015)

It's whatever the tag says


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2015)

well, my Kolosand is not an album


----------



## troy (Apr 5, 2015)

Dendrobium auriculatem
paph wossner kolorand
paph bel royal
phrag china dragon


----------



## troy (Apr 9, 2015)

Update on my bud watch: paph gloria naugle and paph cardinal bernard law


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

one OZ roth seedling


----------



## AdamD (Apr 10, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> well, my Kolosand is not an album



Any pics Ed?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2015)

Didn't think I had anything, but just saw the phrag qf puanani I got this winter from Norman's orchids is in bud!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2015)

no pics yet..not posting stuff in bud


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

Smart.

BTW, Charles it's Rising Sun.


----------



## slippery (Apr 12, 2015)

Gloria Naugle in bud.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool. I have a del about to open, plus a few ctsms. Some have bloomed, but I'm going to wait until they've all bloomed to post. I dislike marathon threads.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> BTW, Charles it's Rising Sun.



Ty
Btw just noticed non slipper neo falcata from Clark has a spike


----------



## gego (Apr 14, 2015)

*Phrag caudatum x wallisii*

I got this in flower last October and to my surprise the next growth is spiking again. This plant was my orchid bug and never had a phrag before. I wonder if this primary breed is that easy to flower or could be a survival instinct. The original plant is huge, almost 40" LS. This time I gave her more light to make the next growth more compact. The next growth was only half the size and now it's spiking. The plant looks very healthy to me. I'm happy but wondering. Just in six months? I will post a pic maybe tonight.
Thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 14, 2015)

Phrag Paul Conroy, Phrag Mother Rose, Phrag Inti's Tear's , Phrag Indolina Rubyfire, Phrag Giganteum, Phrag Sunset Glow.....all in spike !


----------



## Ruth (Apr 14, 2015)

> Phrag Paul Conroy, Phrag Mother Rose, Phrag Inti's Tear's , Phrag Indolina Rubyfire, Phrag Giganteum, Phrag Sunset Glow.....all in spike !
> __________________
> Gilda


Wow!, I want to come to your house.
Phrag Noirmont, Masd ignea, Brassavola Little Stars, Brassia caudata


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2015)

saw a bud poking out on my dianthum album today


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2015)

Ehanes, did your kolosand fully bloom?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2015)

troy said:


> Ehanes, did your kolosand fully bloom?



Geez .. People so impatient , the buds just cleared the apex


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2015)

my big lowii that blooms twice per year is in bud again


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2015)

Armeni white x roth and swithin x roth also esquirolei


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

You're not in Canada. Where did you get those from?


----------



## dbva (Apr 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Smart.
> 
> BTW, Charles it's Rising Sun.



I don't think this is correct. There are no Phragmepidium hybrids currently registered as Rising Sun. However, Phrag. Rising Son, according to the RHS registrar, = Phrag. Jason Fischer x Barbara LeAnn.


----------



## Gilda (May 8, 2015)

*Bud Watch in TN*

Phrags are a spiking !:clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

slippery said:


> Gloria Naugle in bud.



would love to see that!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

troy said:


> Armeni white x roth and swithin x roth also esquirolei



Armeni White x Roth...are you the one who posted amazing blooms of this hybrid in the past?? If yes, I would love a division!!!! It was out of this world! I have never seen this plant offered anywhere. Where did you get it from if I may ask?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

Gilda said:


> Phrags are a spiking !:clap:



Oh, wow~ green everywhere! 
It won't be looking like that until next month here.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

When I saw the thread topic, I thought I would see a bunch of pictures, but just lists. lol
I guess I will jump on the wagon. haha

Paph. Helen Congleton in bloom, 
Magic Lantern in bloom and in spike,
Armeni White in bud,
Paph. Ria in bloom, 
Paph. Deperle (pink form using dunkel delenatii) opening up today! 
delenatii (standard x alba) in spike, 
Paph. (Anthong x niveum)x niveum in bud and in spike (the tag is hard to read), 
Paph. Lynleigh in Pink in spike, 
Lynleigh Koopowitz in spike, 
Norito Hasegawa in spike, 
bellatulum just had bud blasting after five month! I hate this plant!!!

Two bulldogs and two vini maudiea hybrids from winter still in bloom.
So is tonsum x vini maudiea, and a bunch of maudiae types coming into spike/bud, 

paph. liemianum always in bloom, 
paph. Hsinying Delight (Stone Lovely x spicerianum) in spike,

Paph. Fanaticum x malipoense (has this one been registered?) in spike, 
Paph. Hsinying Luke (brachy hybrid) in spike, 
Paph leucochilum (black orange? x sib) in spike,
Two Delrosi and one Pink Sky continue to fool me with their dark tinted leaves. lol
I hope they will bloom this summer.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 11, 2015)

just found a bud on st swithin..(roth new horizon x phil hilo twister


----------



## My Green Pets (May 11, 2015)

Paph. Prime Child. Bought in bud last year, reblooming this year. Newest growth looks 2 years away from blooming, so this will be it for awhile.


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2015)

looks like a sheath!


----------



## Gilda (May 12, 2015)

You will find your Prime Child grows their growths fast and should bloom for you every year. Mine has ever since the first blooming.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Speaking of fast growth etc my new bletilla striata 'big bob' is in large bud and can see color on the first bud!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 15, 2015)

Hsinying Lady Duck x roth


----------



## daniella3d (May 20, 2015)

Phrag. caudatum 

The first time I have a phrag blooming ever. I bought it in fall 2014 from Peruflora at the Montreal orchid show. I am glad I bought it! 

I sure hope I could see my Philippinesis bloom.


----------



## orchideya (May 21, 2015)

Phrag. caudatum 'Fortuna' from Ecuagenera.


----------



## atlantis (May 21, 2015)

Paph. parishii here, guys 
And Paph. acmodontum has a suspicious face too...


----------



## My Green Pets (May 31, 2015)

Marco said:


> looks like a sheath!



Is it a bud now?


----------



## Justin (May 31, 2015)

cool, Prime Child should be nice.


----------

